# Two bulls



## foot (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello again..A Question If I may........ can I putt two bulls In the same pasture ??


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 2, 2013)

young bulls that already know each other in a large pasture with no cows, MAY be fine.

At the Kansas ranch, there are bull pastures that house multiple bulls, but they are introduced at a young age.


----------



## foot (Jan 2, 2013)

This Is a young bull but the other one Is 4 years old and there are 4 cows in with the 4 year old bull and one heifer with the young bull.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 2, 2013)

Usually if you put a young bull with an older one it should be fine.  They may get into a little tiff at first, but the older bull would easily dominate and get the young bull to behave himself right quick.  You will get more problems if you get two bulls that are not familiar with each other of the same size and stature.


----------



## foot (Jan 3, 2013)

By young I mean like 15months young........Help !!!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 3, 2013)

Do these guys know each other, any horns, what breed, are your cows preg. Do you need two bulls ???? Pinch the young one or butcher the 4 year old.
You might get away with it or it could be a fight to the death but for 5 females I strongly recommend getting rid of one


----------



## foot (Jan 3, 2013)

They are Zebu cattle asnd No they dont know each other and the 4 year old has horns.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm only familiar with Jersey bulls, but I wouldn't expect this to end well.  Our bulls are dehorned, and I've yet to see a fight to the death, but one of them always ends up lame or bruised and battered.  The younger bull starts off minding his manners, but the more patient the older bull is, the sooner the young one starts feeling his . . . oats.  In this case, there's almost always a cow in heat--maybe it's different if there's not any action on the horizon.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 3, 2013)

I routinely see up to 30 - 40 bulls in one pasture after breeding season.  The key is to give them plenty of room to separate from each other.  They will quickly establish a pecking order, and the biggest bull is usually at the top, but not always.  I would guess that your 4 year old will quickly show his dominance, and that will be it.  Be sure that the older bull doesn't keep the younger one away from the feed and water, and you will be fine.  And---yes, there will be a skirmish, but it will be short lived.


----------



## foot (Jan 3, 2013)

thank you all....If I put the younger bull and his heifer in a feild that has a 20ft "No mans" gap between the older bull and his cows will that be good ??


----------



## greybeard (Jan 3, 2013)

foot said:
			
		

> thank you all....If I put the younger bull and his heifer in a feild that has a 20ft "No mans" gap between the older bull and his cows will that be good ??


Maybe.
IF, the young bull has bred "his" heifer and the older bull has taken care of his girls you should be, but either one of them will try to cross that 'debullitarized' zone if any of the girls cycle in to heat. It's not the width of the empty zone that matters--it's what the fence is made of. I've already had a bigger bull jump a 5 wire fence to get to a single heifer in heat and he had 15 of his own and  another swim a pretty good size pond to try to  get to 2 more.  The nose knows and it's a strong drive.
Minis? A good elec fence (emphasis on good) may work ok if the bulls  have already had a taste of it's ZAP!
You have 2 bulls and only 5 females. 
The old adage is: "Neither God nor man has ever built a fence high enough or strong enough to keep a determined bull in (or an attorney out)"

If you have no open females, then the 20' wide barrier will probably be ok as far as the 2 just wanting to tangle, tho I have seen (rarely) bulls tear down 1/4 mile of fence just to dance.


----------



## foot (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for your Im put "Greybeard"


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 4, 2013)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I routinely see up to 30 - 40 bulls in one pasture after breeding season.  The key is to give them plenty of room to separate from each other.  They will quickly establish a pecking order, and the biggest bull is usually at the top, but not always.  I would guess that your 4 year old will quickly show his dominance, and that will be it.  Be sure that the older bull doesn't keep the younger one away from the feed and water, and you will be fine.  And---yes, there will be a skirmish, but it will be short lived.


Yes routinely here too jhm but I dont think Foot is sounding ready for playing with two bulls if things go wrong in the field and no disrespect to you Foot as most of us would have a nightmare if bulls fail to agree


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 4, 2013)

One of my neighbors has a commercial beef herd ( commercial cows are 3 way cross of Hereford x Shorthorn x Beefmaster )  and he uses 4 bulls ( Hereford, Shorthorn, Beefmaster )   to breed the cows .  He purchases 2 new bulls every couple years on a rotation bases ... each is placed on an 40 acre corner pasture  ( owns 840 acres [ about 1/3 is irrigated, the rest is rolling dryland])  with the cows to be bred.  After the breeding season each bull is placed in their own corral with welded 4 rail , 4" dia oil line pipe 6' high fences  with about 10' alleyways between the corrals to keep the peace.


----------

